# Penalty for Expired Life Partner Visa



## Nilou (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

I am an Iranian national living in Johannesburg on Life Partner visa since September 2012 . My visa will be expiring on 8th May 2014 and we want to apply for spouse visa this time. But to register my marriage to my husband who is a South African citizen, we were only given the date of 25th April 2014 and by the time we manage to get all the documents to reapply/renew my visa, it will pass the expiry date.

Can anyone please let me know what is the penalty/rule if we manage to submit the documents after the expiry date?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can simply apply for a spousal permit with the original hand written marriage certificate that gets given to you on the day of your marriage.


----------

